# 27 x 1 1/4" (32-630 ISO) tires: Are they easily available in Europe?



## goforbroke (30 Jan 2012)

I have an old Nishiki with 27" wheels that suits me well.

In April, I'm flying from the States over the pond to do several months of loaded touring in Europe.

Are 27 x 1 1/4" (32-630 ISO) tires easy to come by in that part of the world?


----------



## tyred (30 Jan 2012)

Shouldn't be too much of a problem in the UK or Ireland, but the continent could be a problem.


----------



## goforbroke (30 Jan 2012)

tyred said:


> Shouldn't be too much of a problem in the UK or Ireland, but the continent could be a problem.


 
Thanks for the feedback, tyred.

I've checked 3 UK online bike dealers -- Spa Cycles, Bikester, and Wiggle -- and found hardly any tires of any description that size and only maybe one that is possibly suitable for loaded touring.

Over here, you can sometimes find those cheap tires that size in discount department stores; are those sorts of places a possibility?

If not, I'm gonna have to come up with a different bike, either over here or over there.


----------



## rollinstok (30 Jan 2012)

Hi, I wouldnt recommend touring with your current bike. European department stores dont usually sell bike related goods ( perhaps the odd cheap cycle pump/lights etc ). Cycling stores usually only stock 26" and 700c tyres ( and kids bike sizes ). You can buy your current tyre size online over here without too many problems but that wouldnt be much use if you needed a tyre right away.


----------



## sabian92 (30 Jan 2012)

The main tyre sizes you can get in the UK/EU are 26 inch and 700c - anything else and you'll likely have to order it in specifically, either in store or online. If you need a new tyre you could be waiting up to a week depending on where you are, so I'd advise you to potentially look at another bike.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2012)

i think i would find somebody to hold a couple in uk who can post them out quickly if needed .

would it pay to put a new pr on before you go


----------



## Muddyfox (30 Jan 2012)

Probably a daft question ? But ... does the tyre size you require come in folding ? if it does you could perhaps buy some where you are and carry in your panniers

Simon


----------



## andrew_s (31 Jan 2012)

Most UK internet retailers will offer something in 32-630, with the top 11 sites on my bookmark list all having something.
St John Street and Dotbike offer most choice.
I'd suggest the Conti Gatorskin or Panaracer Pasela as a fastish tyre, and the Schwalbe Marathon as a tough tyre.

I don't think there are any folding 27" tyres available


----------



## tyred (31 Jan 2012)

SJS stock a folding version of the Panaracer Tour Guard in 27 x 1 1/8"


----------



## johnny mcgurk (31 Jan 2012)

I have seen 32 630 tyres here in France. There are a few bikes in what the French call 'city and trekking' or ' Velo hollandais' range' which have 27x1.25 but I don't think most shops will stock tyres or tubes in that size. I would recommend putting 700s on for your time over here.


----------



## mickle (31 Jan 2012)

johnny mcgurk said:


> I have seen 32 630 tyres here in France. There are a few bikes in what the French call 'city and trekking' or ' Velo hollandais' range' which have 27x1.25 but I don't think most shops will stock tyres or tubes in that size. I would recommend putting 700s on for your time over here.


Except that '_putting 700s on_' would require a change or wheels, or rims and possibly even brake calipers...


----------



## johnny mcgurk (31 Jan 2012)

mickle said:


> Except that '_putting 700s on_' would require a change or wheels, or rims and possibly even brake calipers...


Apologies Mickle, that's what I meant. Change wheels so that you can use 700s


----------



## velovoice (31 Jan 2012)

i have several vintage touring bikes with 27 x 1-1/4. Brixton Cycles has never had a problem supplying those tyres. (I'm running Conti Gatorskins at the moment.) However, inner tubes in that size can be hard to find.


----------



## willem (31 Jan 2012)

I think it does not need to be a problem. Fit new tyres, and take one spare, and you should be fine, even in continental Europe where this size is no longer current stock in shops. Mind you, you are not going into the wilderness. You can fold non folding tyres, to be sure, if you know how to. If you are really worried, take a tyre boot to repair a tyre. Tubes are not an issue, 700 c tubes also fit 27 inch. But take at least two.
Willem


----------



## gilespargiter (5 Feb 2012)

I agree with willem, it does not need to be a problem. How many tyres do you expect to use? Whilst as has been mentioned, you are unlikely to obtain one immediately from a shop, so carry a spare. You could have an online retailer deliver one to your first accommodation in Europe, if plane baggage weight is a problem. They are readily available online try; http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=69133 should take you to a very good tyre for the purpose. In the UK they have arrived at my door next day, without my even requesting fast delivery. May take a day longer into some parts of Europe. I use these (schwalbe marathon) for cycle touring with camping equipment including, probably to ambitious, rough stuff from time to time on 27x1 1/4 wheels. As pointed out above 700c tubes fit very well. At a pinch you can use 26x1.5 as well, but the schrader valves may mean you have to slightly enlarge the hole for the valve.
Probaby a good idea to establish your internet a/c first with such an online dealer as they often will not post to an address other than the one the a/c is held at until they have cleared funds in hand otherwise.
Happy touring.


----------



## gilespargiter (5 Feb 2012)

Come to think of it goforbroke, if you pm me I will hold one for you. When you intending on being in Europe?


----------



## goforbroke (6 Feb 2012)

Thank you all for the feedback.

I'm going to look into replacing my 27 inch wheels with 700C wheels. 

Folding 27" tires are available here and bringing a couple of them is an option I have also been considering. From what you all have posted, that may be the safest option if I can't fit new wheels on the old frame.

My first derailleur bike, 1973 Jeunet, had 27" wheels, as did all the European bikes sold in the USA in that era. I gather that the change to 700C was made to facilitate switch-overs from clincher-rim wheels to tubular-rim wheels. But who uses tubulars to tour in, or for that matter for any sort of general recreational cycling? Sounds like planned obsolescence, but what can one do?

As of this writing, I would not hesitate to take off touring in this country with my bike as is, but I can see that the writing is on the wall for 27" wheels/tires here as well. Maybe another 10 years, and they will be on the obsolete shelf beside my collection of 8-track tapes.

Thanks for the offer to hold a tire for me, gilespargiter! I expect to begin this trip sometime in mid to late April, but haven't fixed an arrival time or airport. If I run into any problems like this, I will PM you as you suggested.


----------



## Nigeyy (8 Feb 2012)

Just be aware it might not be simple to change wheel sizes -obviously best to put a 700c wheel in first to see if you will have issues (hopefully you or a friend will provide one). As someone else posted, sometimes you will get a problem with brake reach -meaning the pads for the brakes will not be able to reach the 700c rim. Assuming you have single pivot or road style brakes, you can fix this by using long reach brakes, but be warned that they are not as good as now you can have more flex in the brake arm. Further, remember that your bike frame was designed for 27 inch wheels -you will become more susceptible to pedal strike on the ground. Whether this will be a real issue for you, I don't know.

Personally, I think touring with 27 inch wheelset is more than fine -if you are nervous just bring along a spare tyre tucked in your panniers. Also bring a tyre boot (dollar bill, Tyvex strip, whatever works for you). Obviously if your current tyres are worn, I'd replace them with new ones before leaving.


----------

